# Syniosbeam In My Arsenal Now. What a Stunning Performer



## BVH (Nov 4, 2018)

This wasn't planned. I was taking my precious kitty out onto the rear deck for some night air and hunting and what did I see a couple miles distant? No, it couldn't be! Is that a 60" Carbon Arc (with a poor mirror). So I had to drive down to see what it was. Turns out it was a 1000 Watt single Sky Tracker style Short Arc being used at a night event at a local golf course. I couldn't get in to get up close but it looked to be at least a 14" or larger reflector and a minimum of 1000 Watts. Could have been more. I drove home and latched onto my Syniosbeam and went back. I found a parking spot about 150 feet from the tracker. I put my jacket on top of the car and the Syniosbeam on top of the jacket and lit it off on low. Not much there. I bumped it up about half way and WOW, not bad compared to the tracker. Took it up to HIGH and WOW again! This looks better than the tracker! I think the tracker beam at its base looks a tiny bit brighter but the SB is definitely more focused and has a tighter beam. Feast your eyes below. SB on the right and tracker on the left and about 150 feet further distant from the camera. This is just a Galaxy S8 pic so not the best. There was little bits of moist and visible air floating around which accounts for the dramatic beam dimming of the tracker further up in the beam so don't judge performance of either light on that. Concentrate on the lower parts. The SB beam looks almost parallel while the tracker beam looks "V" shaped. I walked about 200' distant and the Syniosbeam was every bit as high reaching as the tracker. This is one stunning performer! The Syniosbeam is a member "Enderman" creation and uses a liquid cooled CFT-90 LED. A big thank you to him for making one for me along with the one he made for himself but I think that one uses a Flat Black LED. With the pump running, it consumes about 200 Watts of power with 40 Amps to the LED. It produces about 5000 Lumens and about 10 MCP and uses the Retro-Fire setup firing into an 11" reflector. There's a good chance that this is the longest throwing LED handheld light on the planet. I hope to do a comparison shot with it at the same range I shot my NightSun, Starburst, VSS-3a and my Maxabeam. There's a great build thread on it over on BLF. http://budgetlightforum.com/node/58853


----------



## search_and_rescue (Nov 4, 2018)

😮 Sensational! What a light! LED! Thanks Enderman and BVH. A great beamshot photo. 😲


----------



## PolarLi (Nov 4, 2018)

Wow, the slight fog really show the benefit of the recoil thrower with it's clean, no spill beam. No matter what sized lamp and reflector the tracker was running, the beam would still be a little fussy around the edges. Congrats on a great light!


----------



## Enderman (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------

